# Singelplayer Level 99



## 69Anel69 (7. Juli 2008)

Kann man in Diablo ll im Singelplayer auch Level 99 erreichen oder ist das nur im Multiplayer möglich?


----------



## Drotan (7. Juli 2008)

Sowohl als auch...du kannst überall das level 99 erreichen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 69Anel69 (7. Juli 2008)

Thx, dann geh ich ma zocken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoryia (7. Juli 2008)

69Anel69 schrieb:


> Kann man in Diab*loll* im Singelplayer auch Level 99 erreichen oder ist das nur im Multiplayer möglich?


Also ich hab gelesen, bei DiabLOLL gibts gar keine Level sondern man bewegt sich frei in einer Spielwelt, und schreibt den ganzen Tag nur LOLL und ROFFEL um die Mobs zu killen...


----------



## d2wap (7. Juli 2008)

Dauert aber ne Weile bis du 99 bist ^^


----------



## XLarge TeaM (7. Juli 2008)

Thoryia schrieb:


> Also ich hab gelesen, bei DiabLOLL gibts gar keine Level sondern man bewegt sich frei in einer Spielwelt, und schreibt den ganzen Tag nur LOLL und ROFFEL um die Mobs zu killen...



omg, da hat er halt die Lücke zwischen Diablo und der II vergessen.


----------



## 69Anel69 (7. Juli 2008)

Weiß garnet was ihr meint? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Geige (7. Juli 2008)

ja würd ich aber ned machen ist im sp modus ziemlch langweilig auf 99 zu
lvln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 69Anel69 (7. Juli 2008)

Geige schrieb:


> ja würd ich aber ned machen ist im sp modus ziemlch langweilig auf 99 zu
> lvln
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ja aber irgedwie laggt Multi und jeder cheatet dort...


----------



## Thoryia (7. Juli 2008)

XLarge schrieb:


> omg, da hat er halt die Lücke zwischen Diablo und der II vergessen.


OMG! Forenpolizei! OMG!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Dann sind späße nicht mehr erlaubt und alles Bierernst?

Ausserdem wieso Diablo LL mit 2 kleinen L? Oder sind das große i, und er schrieb Diabioii? Fragen über Fragen...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bierzelthocker (8. Juli 2008)

Thoryia schrieb:


> OMG! Forenpolizei! OMG!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich weiß gar nich was ihr habt ^^ Ich mag deine Witze 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mäkki (9. Juli 2008)

69Anel69 schrieb:


> ja aber irgedwie laggt Multi und jeder cheatet dort...



Vote 4 Administrative Bestrafung, wenn er jeden D2 zocker der im bnet zockt als cheater beszeichnet. ;P


----------



## Donmo (9. Juli 2008)

69Anel69 schrieb:


> ja aber irgedwie laggt Multi und jeder cheatet dort...


omg, das ist 100% open bnet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Spiel closed. So einfach is das 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DieSchachtel (9. Juli 2008)

Ich will ja nix sagen aber das ist verkehrt. Ich spiele seit Beginn von Diablo 1 im Bnet und kann nur eins sagen:
Nach Patch 1.08 bei Diablo2 wurden die Möglichkeiten des Hackens (Maphack, Tradehack) entdeckt und viele ausgenutzt und das im Closed Net!!!! Dann nach Patch 1.09 kamen die ersten Dupes und keiner wusste mehr ob irgentetwas in einem Game noch Legit war, da man ja nie wusste ob dein Mitspieler nicht schon wieder hacken würde.
So entwickelte sich das ganze bis jetzt, trotz des Ladder Resets immer noch gehackt, gecheatet und gedupet wird.
Glaub mir das Closed Net ist genauso wie das Open Net, nur das du im Open Net deinen Charakter aus dem Singleplayer importieren kannst und somit alle möglichkeiten des Cheaten hast aber im Closed Net nur bedingte Hackereien möglich sind, demnach halt Items Dupen, Tradehacking und Cheating auf irgentwelche Art auch immer.

Also erzähl hier nich das dass Closed Bnet das mal einst Wahrhaftig schön war immer noch Cheatfrei ist!!!!
Ich hoffe Blizzard lernt aus ihren Fehlern....


mfg


----------



## Donmo (9. Juli 2008)

DieSchachtel schrieb:


> Ich will ja nix sagen aber das ist verkehrt. Ich spiele seit Beginn von Diablo 1 im Bnet und kann nur eins sagen:
> Nach Patch 1.08 bei Diablo2 wurden die Möglichkeiten des Hackens (Maphack, Tradehack) entdeckt und viele ausgenutzt und das im Closed Net!!!! Dann nach Patch 1.09 kamen die ersten Dupes und keiner wusste mehr ob irgentetwas in einem Game noch Legit war, da man ja nie wusste ob dein Mitspieler nicht schon wieder hacken würde.
> So entwickelte sich das ganze bis jetzt, trotz des Ladder Resets immer noch gehackt, gecheatet und gedupet wird.
> Glaub mir das Closed Net ist genauso wie das Open Net, nur das du im Open Net deinen Charakter aus dem Singleplayer importieren kannst und somit alle möglichkeiten des Cheaten hast aber im Closed Net nur bedingte Hackereien möglich sind, demnach halt Items Dupen, Tradehacking und Cheating auf irgentwelche Art auch immer.
> ...



Ich habe nicht behauptet das das closed B-Net cheatfrei ist. Das das nicht so ist weiß ich selber zu gut.
Aber vergleich doch mal bitte die Anzahl der Cheater im open Bnet mit denen im closed 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Das die gleich sind kannst du mir nicht erzählen...


----------



## Toff (9. Juli 2008)

DieSchachtel schrieb:


> Ich will ja nix sagen aber das ist verkehrt. Ich spiele seit Beginn von Diablo 1 im Bnet und kann nur eins sagen:
> Nach Patch 1.08 bei Diablo2 wurden die Möglichkeiten des Hackens (Maphack, Tradehack) entdeckt und viele ausgenutzt und das im Closed Net!!!! Dann nach Patch 1.09 kamen die ersten Dupes und keiner wusste mehr ob irgentetwas in einem Game noch Legit war, da man ja nie wusste ob dein Mitspieler nicht schon wieder hacken würde.
> So entwickelte sich das ganze bis jetzt, trotz des Ladder Resets immer noch gehackt, gecheatet und gedupet wird.
> Glaub mir das Closed Net ist genauso wie das Open Net, nur das du im Open Net deinen Charakter aus dem Singleplayer importieren kannst und somit alle möglichkeiten des Cheaten hast aber im Closed Net nur bedingte Hackereien möglich sind, demnach halt Items Dupen, Tradehacking und Cheating auf irgentwelche Art auch immer.
> ...



Ich war zwar lang nichtmehr drin aber seit dem neuen 1.10 war nix mehr mit Dupes und Tradehack....
Und selbst wenn..such dir ein paar freunde mit denen du da drin regelmäßig zockst und mach dir keine gedanken über die andern Hacker und Cheater.

Und wenn du umbedingt Sp zocken willst../players 8 macht das späte Leveln einfacher...und cheaten is das eher nicht...oder?


----------



## spectrumizer (9. Juli 2008)

Thoryia schrieb:


> 69Anel69 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Kann man in Diablo ll im Singelplayer auch Level 99 erreichen oder ist das nur im Multiplayer möglich?
> ...


Wenn wir schon dabei sind: Ich glaub in Diablo gibts nichtmal nen Sing*el*-Player-Modus, sondern nur nen Sing*le*-Player-Modus. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 69Anel69 (9. Juli 2008)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Also ich hab gelesen, bei DiabLOLL gibts gar keine Level sondern man bewegt sich frei in einer Spielwelt, und schreibt den ganzen Tag nur LOLL und ROFFEL um die Mobs zu killen...
> 
> Wenn wir schon dabei sind: Ich glaub in Diablo gibts nichtmal nen Sing*el*-Player-Modus, sondern nur nen Sing*le*-Player-Modus.
> 
> ...



Klugscheißer...


----------



## Prolexy (9. Juli 2008)

dauert aber gut lange im singelplayer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

